# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  1ος Διαγωνισμός Ελληνικής Λέσχης Ισπανικού Τιμπράδο ( Ε.Λ.Ι.Τ )

## Gardelius

*

Η Ελληνική Λέσχη Ισπανικού Τιμπράδο ( Ε.Λ.Ι.Τ ) , ανακοινώνει τον 1ο Διαγωνισμό καναρινιών φωνής Timbrado Español

που θα διεξαχθεί στην Αθήνα 26 - 30 Νοεμβρίου 2014.*
*

στις KΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ : C1 stam 4αδα και C2 μονά


Κριτής θα είναι ο κ. Jose Alberto Acedo Rodriguez ( OMJ της ομοσπονδίας FOE ) 





Περισσότερες πληροφορίες : info@elit-timbrado.gr -  www.elit-timbrado.gr*

----------


## stefos

Ηλία ξέρουμε σε ποιο μέρος της Αθήνας θα γίνει ?  Μπορεί  να  παει κόσμος εκτός λέσχης ?

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε δεν εχει ανακοινωθει ακομα απο τον συλλογο .Σιγουρα συντομα πιστευω στη σελιδα του συλλογου που επισυναπτεται ,θα δοθουν και επιπλεον στοιχεια 

Προφανως μετα την κριση των πουλιων ,φυσικα θα υπαρξει χρονος επισκεπτηριο για τους φιλους των τιμπραντο

----------


## jk21

Στη σελιδα της ΕΛΙΤ στο fb δοθηκε στη δημοσιοτητα ο τόπος του διαγωνισμου



και ειναι στο *Γαλατσι
*

 Αρχιμήδους 2 & Ιπποκράτους, 11146 Γαλάτσι (εστία Προσκόπων Γαλατσίου-εντός Δημαρχείου Γαλατσίου)

και το  πρόγραμμα



-Τετάρτη 26-11-2014: 13.00 έως 17.00 Παραλαβή των καναρινιών (εγκλωβισμός), 18.00 άφιξη κριτή.
-Πέμπτη 27 έως Σάββατο 29-11-2014: 09.00-16.00 Κρίση καναρινιών.
*-Σάββατο 29-11-2014: Σεμινάριο κριτή για τα μέλη. Το σεμινάριο θα είναι ανοιχτό και σε φίλους του συλλόγου που επιθυμούν να το παρακολουθήσουν αφού πρώτα δηλώσουν συμμετοχή (η ώρα θα ανακοινωθεί).
-Κυριακή 30-11-2014: 10.00 Ανακοίνωση αποτελεσμάτων, Έκθεση ανοιχτή στο κοινό, Απονομές επάθλων, Παράδοση καναρινιών (απεγκλωβισμός).


*με εντονα γραμματα φαινονται οι μερες που ενδιαφερουν και τα απλα μελη του gbc ,εκτος αυτων που ανηκουν στην ΕΛΙΤ και θα εχουν προσβαση και τις αλλες μερες .Η συμμετοχη υποθετω μπορει να δηλωθει ειτε στη σελιδα της ΕΛΙΤ ,ειτε στην ομαδα της στο fb  ,ειτε στο email που εχει επισυναφθει στην αρχικη ανακοινωση 

Καλη επιτυχια στον πρωτο τους διαγωνισμο !

----------


## panos70

Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες , και σε οσους πανε να τα δουνε απο κοντα καλη περιηγηση και απολαυση  απο τα νεαρα τιμπραντο

----------


## gpapjohn

Εύχομαι κι εγώ καλή επιτυχία στα μέλη της ΕΛΙΤ!

----------


## stefos

Ευχάριστου με για τις πληροφορίες!

----------


## orion

*1ος Διαγωνισμός - Έκθεση Καναρινιών Φωνής Timbrado Español* 
 *26-30 Νοεμβρίου 2014* 

*Κριτής: κ. Jose Alberto Acedo Rodriguez (O.M.J.)* 
*Τόπος*: Αρχιμήδους 2 & Ιπποκράτους, 11146 Γαλάτσι (εστία Προσκόπων Γαλατσίου-εντός Δημαρχείου Γαλατσίου), οδηγίες μετάβασης και χάρτης, στο τέλος της σελίδας 

*Διαγωνιζόμενες Κατηγορίες:* C1 stam (ομάδες) – C2 μονά
*Δικαίωμα συμμετοχής* έχουν όλα τα οικονομικά ταχτοποιημένα μελή του συλλόγου αλλά και μέλη άλλων συλλόγων.

Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής μέχρι *16 Νοεμβρίου 2014* στον κ. Νίκο Πολίτη στο τηλ. 6977710482


*Π ρ ό γ ρ α μ μ α*
 
*-Τετάρτη 26-11-2014*: 13.00 έως 17.00 Παραλαβή των καναρινιών (εγκλωβισμός), 18.00 άφιξη κριτή.

*-Πέμπτη 27 έως Σάββατο 29-11-2014*: 09.00-16.00  Κρίση καναρινιών. Θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα παρακολούθησης της κρίσης από  κλειστό κύκλωμα τηλεόρασης,για όποιονδήποτε επιθυμεί να επισκεφθεί το  διαγωνισμό, οποιαδήποτε ημέρα κατά τις ώρες της κρίσης. Παράλληλα η  ΕΛΙΤ, σε μια προσπάθεια για κάλυψη τόσο των μελών από την επαρχία όσο  και φίλων που θέλουν να έχουν μια εμπειρία με το διαγωνισμό αλλά δε  μπορούν να παρευρεθούν, έχει προγραμματίσει _ζωντανή προβολή (__live streaming__)_ από το κανάλι της στο youtube, καινοτομώντας έτσι με τη χρήση των νέων τεχνολογιών.

*-Σάββατο 29-11-2014*:17.00-19.00 Σεμινάριο κριτή για τα μέλη. Το σεμινάριο _θα είναι ανοιχτό και σε φίλους του συλλόγου_ που επιθυμούν να το παρακολουθήσουν αφού πρώτα δηλώσουν συμμετοχή για λόγους διευθέτησης του χώρου κλπ. 

*-Κυριακή 30-11-2014:* 10.00 Ανακοίνωση αποτελεσμάτων, Απονομές επάθλων, Βράβευση νικητών 1ου διαγωνισμού φωτογραφίας της ΕΛΙΤ, Έκθεση ανοιχτή στο κοινό, Παράδοση καναρινιών (απεγκλωβισμός).


*Αξίζει να θυμάστε*
 
Τα καναρίνια θα πρέπει να φέρουν μεταλλικό  δαχτυλίδι  κλειστού τύπου, διαμέτρου 2,9mm τρέχοντος έτους, να είναι καθαρά, υγιή  και να έχουν απολυμανθεί για ψείρες. Παρακαλούμε όπως κατά τον  εγκλωβισμό τα κλουβιά να μην περιέχουν τροφή στα δοχεία φαγητού  δεδομένου ότι θα αντικατασταθούν με το μίγμα της έκθεσης.

Ο εξοπλισμός (κλουβιά, βαλίτσες μεταφοράς κλπ) θα πρέπει να είναι καθαρός και σε καλή κατάσταση. 

Επιτρέπονται οι εξής  τύποι κλουβιών:  


VALENCIANASEVILLANAWATERSLAGERHARZAB 21TFC 020
 Το μείγμα σπόρων που θα χορηγηθεί στα καναρίνια θα είναι :


Κεχρί 67%Νίζερ 13%Λινάρι 6%Καναβούρι 7%Περίλλα (Λευκή) 7%

-Όσοι επιθυμούν να μετέχουν στις *Ομάδες Εργασίας* του διαγωνισμού παρακαλούμε όπως δηλώσουν συμμετοχή.

-Καναρίνια *έκτος συναγωνισμού* θα κριθούν εφόσον επαρκεί ο χρόνος. 

-Το *κόστος συμμέτοχης* για κάθε διαγωνιζόμενο καναρίνι  ορίζεται στα 3,00€.

 -Προς *διευκόλυνση των μελών μας από την επαρχία* παρακαλούμε όπως υπάρξει τηλεφωνική προσυνεννόηση.

-Για τα *μέλη και τους φίλους της ΕΛΙΤ* που επιθυμούν, παρέχεται η δυνατότητα  να παρακολουθήσουν την διαδικασία της κρίσης ζωντανά από *κλειστό κύκλωμα τηλεόρασης* που θα υπάρχει στο χώρο του διαγωνισμού. 

-Κατά τα λοιπά ισχύουν όσα αναφέρονται στον Εσωτερικό Κανονισμό Διαγωνισμών-Εκθέσεων της ΕΛΙΤ.

-Κατεβάστε εδώ τη Δήλωση Συμμετοχής  στο Διαγωνισμό, η οποία θα πρέπει να συμπληρωθεί από τον εκτροφέα και  να υποβληθεί στην ΟΕΔΕ κατά την παραλαβή των καναρινιών στις *26-11-2014* μαζί με το αντίστοιχο κόστος συμμετοχής. 

-Τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας: *6977710482*, email: *info*@*elit*-*timbrado*.*gr*

*Κτηνίατρος Διαγωνισμού - Έκθεσης:* Χανιωτάκης Ιωάννης

Την *Οργανωτική Επιτροπή Διαγωνισμού και Έκθεσης 2014* της ΕΛΙΤ αποτελούν οι εξής: 


Κατσίκης ΑνδρέαςΠέτρογλου ΑναστάσιοςΤρυφωνόπουλος ΧρήστοςΝικολαϊδης ΛεωνίδαςΣταθόπουλος Διονύσιος

_...Η σελίδα της εκδήλωσης στο_ *Facebook*

*ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΒΑΣΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ*
 
Ο χώρος του διαγωνισμού και της έκθεσης είναι στην  εστία των Προσκόπων Γαλατσίου εντός του Δημαρχείου Γαλατσίου. Η είσοδος  γίνεται από την οδό Ιπποκράτους 2 η οποία είναι η 1η δεξιά παράλληλη  στην άνοδο της Λεωφόρου Γαλατσίου, λίγο μετά το μνημείο του Κολοκοτρώνη  και λίγο πριν τη Λ. Βεϊκου. 

Αφού περάσετε την πύλη του Δημαρχείου, προχωράτε  δεξιά, περιμετρικά του κτηρίου και στην πίσω πλευρά θα βρείτε το χώρο  της εκδήλωσης.  


*Με συγκοινωνία:* Η λεωφορειακή γραμμή του ΟΑΣΑ "608"  που ξεκινάει από Ζωγράφου και καταλήγει στο Γαλάτσι είναι βολική για  μετάβαση στο χώρο. Κατεβαίνετε στην στάση "Συκιά" ανεβαίνετε περίπου 20  μέτρα πιο πάνω στη Λ. Γαλατσίου, στρίβετε στο πρώτο στενό δεξιά (οδός  Πυθαγόρα) και στον πρώτο δρόμο πάλι δεξιά (οδός Ιπποκράτους) και  εισέρχεστε στο Δημαρχείο Γαλατσίου. Κοντινός σταθμός του ηλεκτρικού  σιδηρόδρομου είναι των Άνω Πατησίων όπου από εκεί μπορείτε να πάρετε ή  ταξί ή στην άνοδο της Αγ. Λαύρας (απέναντι από το σταθμό) τηνλεωφορειακή  γραμμή "444" (_εκτός Κυριακής_) και να κατεβείτε στη στάση "Συκιά" της Λ. Γαλατσίου.


*Με αυτοκίνητο:* Με  κατεύθυνση την άνοδο της Λ. Γαλατσίου, στρίβετε στο τέλος της δεξιά  (διασταύρωση με Λ. Βεϊκου, Goody's), στην οδό Αγ. Γλυκερίας και στον  πρώτο δρόμο πάλι δεξιά βρίσκουμε την Ιπποκράτους όπου σε 200μ περίπου  στην αριστερή πλευρά συναντάμε το Δημαρχείο Γαλατσίου. _Διαθέσιμος χώρος στάθμευσης και εντός αλλά και εκτός του Δημαρχείου_.  Εάν έρχεστε από την Λ. Πρωτοπαπαδάκη με πορεία προς την Λ. Βεϊκου θα  στρίψετε αριστερά στη διασταύρωση στο τέλος της και στον πρώτο πάλι  δρόμο δεξιά (Ιπποκράτους). Εάν έρχεστε από Λ. Βεϊκου θα κατευθηνθειτε  προς την οδό Αγ. Γλυκερίας και στον πρώτο δρόμο στίβετε δεξιά  (Ιπποκράτους).

----------


## jk21

καλη επιτυχια στον πρωτο σας διαγωνισμο ! αναλυτικοτατη η ενημερωση !!!

----------


## orion

Αγαπητοί φίλοι και μέλη του gbc θα χαρώ και προσωπικά να σας δώ στην εκδήλωση της ΕΛΙΤ... 
(Υ.Γ. τον τελευταίο καιρό λόγω μεγάλου φόρτου με το σύλλογο αλλά και λόγω προσωπικών υποχρεώσεων κυρίως, δεν μπορώ να είμαι ενεργός στο forum όπως πριν... θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μετά το Δεκέμβριο θα χαλαρώσουν κάποιες από τις υποχρεώσεις μου... μου έχει λείψει και η παρέα εδώ, πως να το κάνουμε  :Ashamed0005: )

----------


## lefteris13

_-Κυριακή 30-11-2014: 10.00 Ανακοίνωση αποτελεσμάτων, Απονομές επάθλων, Βράβευση νικητών 1ου διαγωνισμού φωτογραφίας της ΕΛΙΤ, Έκθεση ανοιχτή στο κοινό, Παράδοση καναρινιών (απεγκλωβισμός)._

----------


## jk21

εστω και λιγο καθυστερημενοι (σημερα ειχα πολυ γεματη μερα ... ) προλαβαμε με το Λευτερη το σεμιναριο .Μπραβο στα παιδια του συλλογου για τη διοργανωση του και ευχομαι παρομοιες κινησεις στο μελλον τοσο απο κεινους ,οσο και απο ολους τους συλλογους ! ευχαριστουμε και τον κριτη που ηταν ο εισηγητης ! 

συχγαρητηρια σε οσους θα βραβευθουν αυριο και πανω απο ολα στα πουλακια τους ! 

Να μεταφερω και την προσωπικη προσκληση του Χρηστου του Οrion στα μελη μας στο αυριανο προγραμμα της διοργανωσης 

Καποιο πουλακι μου ειπε οτι τα αποτελεσματα του διαγωνισμου φωτογραφιας που διοργανωσε η ελιτ ,θα συζητηθουν αυριο στο παρον θεμα ....  εχω στην φωτ .μηχανη  και την βραβευμενη φωτο αλλα το κρατω για αυριο , οπως και λιγες ληψεις απο το σεμιναριο

----------


## jk21

Στιγμιοτυπα απο το σεμιναριο 







και τα επαθλα ,αλλα και οι νικητριες φωτο του διαγωνισμου φωτο της ΕΛΙΤ 



για να δουμε .... ποιος εκτος απο μενα και το Λευτερη που το ξερουμε και τον ιδιοκτητη της φωτο ,αναγνωριζει τον νικητη; η κεντρικη φωτο ειναι και αυτη που κερδισε το διαγωνισμο αυτο !

----------


## johnakos32

O νικητής ειναι απο Νησί ;

----------


## jk21

α το κουιζ δεν δινει βοηθεια .Επιζητει αμεση απαντηση

----------


## amastro

Η πεντάδα του mitsman είναι αυτή στη φωτογραφία.

----------


## johnakos32

> Η πεντάδα του mitsman είναι αυτή στη φωτογραφία.


 :Happy0159:

----------


## panos70

> Η πεντάδα του mitsman είναι αυτή στη φωτογραφία.


 :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

ειναι μια φωτο που ολοι θυμομαστε ,αφου ειχε βραβευτει και στο δικο μας διαγωνισμο και στο παρελθον και το επομενο κουιζ ειναι να μας βρειτε ποτε ! 

απλα ασυναγωνιστη !

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν ψαχνω τωρα σε αλμπουμ αλλα νομιζω μαιο του 2012 , επισης ξερω οτι τον πατερα αυτων των μικρων τον εχεις εσυ στην εκτροφη σου !  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

αντε ρε που δεν εψαξες ... εκτος αν εχεις το Μητσαρα για προτυπο ! 

ναι ετσι ειναι !!! 




Ας ξαναγυρισουμε στο διαγωνισμο των παιδιων .Πιθανοτατα καποια στιγμη (οχι αμεσα ) ,μαλλον θα αναρτηθει απο την ΕΛΙΤ και το σχετικο βιντεο απο το σεμιναριο .Οταν γινει ,θα ενημερωθουν τα μελη μας ειτε απο μας ,ειτε απο εκπροσωπο του συλλογου

----------


## mitsman

> επισης ξερω οτι τον πατερα αυτων των μικρων τον εχεις εσυ στην εκτροφη σου !


Τι ειναι αυτος ρε???? ουτε η αστυνομια δεν με εχει ετσι φακελομενο!!! Δημητρη εχεις τον μπαμπα των παιδιών πρέπει να αναλαβεις την παραλαβη του βραβειου!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## jk21

τι δεν το πηρε ο Λευτερης ; καλα ,εχω ενα κλουβακι μεταφορας δικο σου ,μουρλια για να βαλω τον γκρι να λεει τα δικα του  .Βραβειο και κλουβι τραμπα χαχαχαχα 

Ας σοβαρευτω ... ειναι ακομα στο συλλογο;

----------


## mitsman

Με ενημερωσαν και τον ιδιο απο την ΕΛΙΤ για το βραβειο μου!! Θα μου το στείλουν Δημήτρη!
Μου φαινεται απιστευτο που σε ενα συλλογο που δεν ειμαι μέλος μου εδωσαν βραβειο.... στην χωρα που ζουμε εχω συνηθισει να σπρώχνει ο καθε ενας τους δικους του! 
Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στην ΕΛΙΤ οχι επειδη εδωσαν σε εμενα βραβειο αλλα επειδη υπαρχει πραγματικη αξιοκρατεια!

----------


## jk21

Για μενα το μεγαλυτερο μπραβο στην ΕΛΙΤ ειναι η καμερα την ωρα της κρισης ! ακομα και απο την τελεση του σεμιναριου

----------


## orion

καλησπέρα στην παρέα... *ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΩΝ 1ου ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΕΛΙΤ...* 

σύντομα θα ανακοινωθεί και η γενική κατάταξη...
σας ευχαριστούμε όλους

----------


## timbradofthia

συγχαρητήρια για την πολυ καλη οργάνωση.........

----------


## stefos

Συγχαρητήρια κύριε Χρήστο !!

----------


## mrsoulis

Να δώσω και εγώ συγχαρητήρια στο φίλο Γιώργο από Πάτρα που έλαβε μέρος πρώτη φορά και τα πήγε αρκετά καλά... Και του χρόνου με πρωτιές!

----------

